

Ask HN: who's hiring computer science interns summer 2014? - it_learnses

My sister is in her fourth year of computer science in a canadian university and is looking for a challenging coop position.
======
spicyj
At Khan Academy, we are! Check out
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers/interns](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers/interns)
for more info.

~~~
it_learnses
thanks! I'll point her to it.

------
moonka
I know Amazon hires for their internship program from Canadian universities,
and I imagine Microsoft and Google do the same.

~~~
it_learnses
yes, but it's too late for her to apply to summer. She was too busy with her
projects due to heavy course load and so didn't really apply.

